# RV Tyre Inflator



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

If you have an air tank(s) fitted you can use it for tyre inflation. I got this idea from an HGV driver. 
You need a piece of air hose, tyre inflator and a quick release valve. I sourced mine from work but Halfords do a tyre inflator and hose for about £30.. Quick release valve from RS... 
You probably all know this already, just thought I'd mention it.. :wink:


----------

